# Happy birthday, Alice



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

This year marks the 150th anniversary of the first telling of Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, on a picnic by the River Thames at Godstow on 4 July 1862.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I am a big fun of her... I've read it in English too, but we have an excellent Russian translation. In the USSR there was a animation film about her, so she is now a also part of Russian culture...


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Who the @@@k is Alice!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> Happy Birthday! Who the @@@k is Alice!


Ask Gompie?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

belfastboy said:


> Happy Birthday! Who the @@@k is Alice!











*Alice* ^​


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Nonono. Not the Disney version. The original is much darker and scarier.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Happy Birthday! Who the @@@k is Alice!


Alice had a big impact on us Baby Boomers, both when we were little and when we grew up.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Nonono. Not the Disney version. The original is much darker and scarier.


That's not as scary as the very latest version of it with Johnny Depp playing the Mad Hatter.

But yes, Happy Birthday Alice!


----------

